# Dell XPS 410 Memory Upgrade



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

My friend has bought a Dell XPS 410 a pretty new one about 5 months back. He wants to upgrade RAM but we are not sure if his motherboard is locked onto his 677Mhz RAM. He wants to upgrade to 800Mhz. We know the mobo is capatable with that RAM but how can we tell if its locked on? Thx


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Here is the manual for your XPS 410 (it also shows as a 9200 series):
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim9200/en/SM_EN/specs.htm#wp1052333

The mobo will take up to 4GB of DDR2 800mhz Ram. Dell states it will support 533,677,800
Once the ram is installed the mobo should adjust for it. You can confirm this in the Bios setup.
Hope this helps,
Bill


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

To be honest, upgrading the speed of the RAM really will have very little impact if any. If you are going from single channel to dual channel or upgrading the amount of memory those are different, but just going from 1 GB of dual channel DDR2 667 MHz to 1 GB of DDR2 800 MHz RAM will have almost no impact.

Just something to keep in mind. Memory upgrades can be some of the cheapest and most effective upgrades, but memory speed does not hold as much weight as other factors.


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

my friend got extremely jealous when i got 8 gigs ram at 800Mhz so he is going from 2gb 677Mhz to 4gb dual channel 800mhz ram. idk he wants it whatever lol


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

In 32-bit Vista and XP only 3.5 GB will be recognized to start.

If he really wants it, then this would be a good choice.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231122


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Thx for the help.


----------

